# Need Help Creating Blog-Style Site



## Asylum Clothing (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello,
I am trying to figure out what websites like JohnnyCupcakes.com and BennyGold.com use for their blogs... They seem so simple but how do I get a blog integrated into my main page of my site. The rest of the site will be custom but with the same layout. I'm familiar with sites like WordPress and Blogger, etc. but I don't know if there's a certain code or xml I need or if I just somehow copy my blog code into the main page?

If anybody can relate or shine some light on this, I would be greatly appreciative.

Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It's relatively easy to incorporate a blog into any site. Just create the link to the blog and use the same header/footer layout on the blog thats on your main site. 

In benny Gold's case, he is using Google's blogger as his blog, and shopify as his ecommerce site. He points his domain name url to his blog and has a link to his shopify site. It all looks seamless because he is using the same layout on both.

JC is using wordpress as his blog and links to his shop from there.


----------



## Asylum Clothing (Aug 13, 2009)

Ohhh you're right! I see now. That's awesome thanks for the help, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

You also can do it all in Wordpress.

Many people do not know this but you can use normal html pages in WP that are out of the loop of WP but are still in WP .
So you could use a WP sites and have as many html pages for anything you want all in your WP blog.

You just include this code in your html pages. 

Place this at the very top of each page and it will pull in the WP top header into your html page all auto for you.

<?php /* Template Name: Home Page */ ?> 
<?php get_header(); ?>

Then at the very end of the page add in this

<?php get_footer(); ?>

This will pull in the WP footer information so every page you make will look the same as you wp pages and will all be in WP.

Becouse it is in WP you can use plugins that will effect your new html pages like all in one seo plugin.

This is how a lot of large business site use WP .

You can include most any shopping cart into WP by doing this as well.

I just learned how to do this a few day ago by watching this

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClXmWsE7wo8[/media]
This opens up a lot of things for using WP.

Here is a cool WP plugin for making a top image slider.
http://www.vibethemes.com/
You can place the snipet code right into your html pages and it then works in them to.
Gotta love WP.


----------

